# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Telekinesia “Sin bromas”

## mralonso

:twisted: 

Alguien especializado en el tema me podría decir si verdaderamente existe esta facultad o solo son leyendas ?  Yo la verdad es que ya no se que creer, me podéis decir inepto, pero hoy en día e leído tantas cosas que ya no se que creer, alguien especializado podría contestar ?

Muchas gracias

----------


## pujoman

Alonso, depende de tus creencias. Te explico mi caso que seguramnte tendra alguna similitud.
Yo siempre he creido y creere en estas cosas(mas que nada porque el mundo es muy aburrido), llego un momento en mi vida que empece a practicar de verdad todo el mundo del ocultismo en plan serio, preguntando a expertos en la materia qeu habian conseguido avances...pero mi decepcion empezo cuando todo se veia frustado en los intentos y no consegui nada. La gente me decia que no me desanimara...pero llega 1 momento que desistes y piensas.Esto es mentira. A partir de aqui empece a estar el en otro bando, el de los escepticos,empece con el mentalismo. Me gusta el mentalismo porque eres capaz de recrear estas cosas aunque sabes que esmentira. 
Mi conclusion es que solo existe si tu crees en ello. 

Porque sigo creiendo? porque se que hay algo inquietante xd,y no lo se yo,lo sabe todo el mundo. Los que niegan es que no ven mas alla de la pared y no quieren indagar,son mentalistas que solo creen en los trucos de magia. Preguntadselo a James Randi i Banachek a ver que pasó.

abierto el debate que no tiene nada que ver con el mentalismo. Por tanto me erradico a decir que solo es una opinion y que la magia mental me ayudo a entender este mundo, y si no fuera porque me meti en el mundo paranormal Hoy en dia no haria mentalismo.

saludos

----------


## Manolo Talman

La telekinesia no existe.
todas las asociaciones paranormales como la PEA y similares han ofrecido desde hace decadas cantidades nada despreciables de dinero para aquel que fuera capaz de demostrar que era capaz de realizar un experimento de telekinesia.... y nadie lo ha conseguido, todo se basaban en secretos magicos.

Quien quiera creer que crea... pero es lo mismo que creer en los reyes magos o el ratoncito perez  :Wink1:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Alonso, depende de tus creencias.


No depende de tus creencias. Las cosas existen o no independientemente de lo que uno crea o piense. 
Hoy en día nadie ha podido hacer una demostración en condiciones de laboratorio. Otra cosa es si tu prefieres pensar que si que existe. 
Hay quien ofrece importantes cantidades de dinero al que pueda demostrar que posee cualquiera de estas facultades, y de momento el dinero continúa en la caja fuerte.
Crees que alguien dejaría pasar esa oportunidad? Que esas facultades no las pueden usar para enriquecerse? y si cobran el premio para ofrecerlo a gente necesitada?

----------


## pujoman

Manel, no estoy muy de acuerdo, sigo pensando qeu depende de tus creencias. sino no existirian las sectas, ni las religiones ni nada y si una persona quiere creer porque le va la vida, pues mejor que crea y que viva feliz.

Es el topico claro de que si no lo veo, no me lo creo. yo soy ateo, mi abuela era de extrema cristianidad(no se si existe esta palabra xd) y no por eso le decia (yaya, que dios no existe!!) seria como clavarle una estaca en el corazon. 

PD:Requiescant in Pace

----------


## Goreneko

Hasta las hermanas Fox, las famosas 'médiums' que son las 'madres' del espiritismo, eran unas farsantes... chasqueaban los dedos de los pies para hacer los ruiditos.

   Me encantan la fantasía y la ciencia-ficción, precisamente por lo que comenta Pujoman, porque la vida es muy aburrida, pero cada vez que sale algún mindundi que afirma tener esos poderes veo más la realidad... cada uno va a lo que va.

Lo que tengo en el límite entre creer y no creer es la hipnosis (no la de los magos en el escenario, sino la que se supone que usan los psiquiatras).

Un saludo.

----------


## esparza

> Hasta las hermanas Fox, las famosas 'médiums' que son las 'madres' del espiritismo, eran unas farsantes... *chasqueaban los dedos de los pies* para hacer los ruiditos.


¿Chasqueaban los dedos de los pies?
 ¡esto sí que es habilidad y no las manipulaciones cartomágicas!
 :shock:

----------


## pyro

[img]La telekinesia no existe.[/img]
 Hay cosas que no se pueden ver. El amor, lo puedes ver?.. la felicidad?.. todo los sentimientos son una magia, un truco destinto para procarlas, una forma distinta de reaccion.
El viento, lo puedes tocar?..lo puedes ver?... simplemente se siente.

 La telekinesia se puede aprender, con gran meditacion y concentracion se puede lograr, pero no esperes para hacer un truco lo bastante grande de inmediato, cada uno tiene una capacidad, la cual uno debe buscar y hacer eso de ella. Hay muchos mas de lo que uno puede ver.

----------


## Luiggy

Yo digo que si existe......es como que alguien me diga que la telepatia,ni la premonicion tampoco existen.......solo por el simple hecho que ninguno de nosotros estemos capacitados para esto no quiere decir que no existe.....les doy una pista....recuerden que el cerebro humano no lo llegamos a usar ni siquiera un 15%......y si chequean los estudios cientificos de los tiempos pasados podran darse cuenta que no todo es una farsa como muchos dicen.
El cerebro humano es muy poderoso...y ni siquiera la persona mas inteligente del mundo podra a haber llegado a usarlo mas de un 25%.....

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Con lo que avanza el mundo ....

Si existiera "algo", por poco que fuera, estaria bastante más desarollado, no?

----------


## Chuvi's

Yo personalmente creo que existe, de hecho unos amigos mios, que no tienen nada que ver con el mundillo magico, son capaces de adivinar en que objeto estas pensando solo con mirarte. Ademas creo que las premoniciones existen, no habeis tenido nunca un palpiot o una sensacion de que algo va a pasar??.

Pues eso, ea, que esa es mi opinion.

Saludos

----------


## Manolo Talman

que bonito es ser profano...

en fin no comments.

----------


## Luiggy

Me puedes decir en tus palabras que quiere decir profano... :Confused: ??
Gracias.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Tener la ilusión de que las cosas pueden realmente pasar?  :?:

----------


## Goreneko

> recuerden que el cerebro humano no lo llegamos a usar ni siquiera un 15%......


Grandes libros de ciencia ficción futurista han sido escritos sobre ese tema, como 'Desde el Futuro', pero lo que está científicamente demostrado es que esa teoría no es cierta.

La sensación de DejaVu es como cuando mezclas la baraja y luego haces elegir una carta y haces el resto del juego, y luego recapitulas y cambias el orden diciendo que ha elegido una carta, la ha metido en la baraja y la ha mezclado.

Soy MUY excéptico con estas cosas, no me gustaría que alguien se ganara el sueldo a mi costa.

Y por cierto, claro que me gustaría un cara a cara con Fernando Jiménez del Oso, sólo para saber de sus experiencias, pues estas cosas me encantan, aunque no me las trague.

----------


## Luiggy

Goreneko......ya esta cientificamente comprobado que el ser humano no usa ni la cuarta parte del cerebro.

----------


## Ayy

yo personalmente soy agnostico respecto a este tema...  aunque pienso que si puede existir, alguna forma habra de desarrollar el "don".  Cierto es que hay gente que sì es capaz de "ver el futuro" a pequeña escala. Historias que hablan de gente que le cae un rayo y luego desarroya "poderes" que aparecen en muchas peliculas, se han descubierto en diferentes puntos del planeta con poderes especiales para esas personas....  no he oido hablar de nadie que haga telequinesia ni nada parecido... pero no lo descarto

----------


## Goreneko

Por cierto, ¿qué es usar el cerebro? ¿pensar? ¿O usar sus conexiones neuronales? Porque el pensamiento no es más que el uso de más conexiones neuronales. Y el cerebro está lleno de ellas. Y está demostrado que todas están en uso. Por lo tanto, usamos todo el cerebro. Lo de que usamos solo una parte del cerebro, es demagogia. Como el resto de cosas relacionadas con todo esto.

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola, 

*mralonso*, no hay ninguna evidencia o prueba científica de la existencia de la telekinesia ... todo lo que rodea al mundo paranormal esta lleno de creencias y de actos de fe, y por supuesto de mucho fraude. 




> Hay cosas que no se pueden ver. El amor, lo puedes ver?.. la felicidad?.. todo los sentimientos son una magia, un truco destinto para procarlas, una forma distinta de reaccion. 
> El viento, lo puedes tocar?..lo puedes ver?... simplemente se siente


Todo lo que dices se puede medir o valorar ya sea a través de reacciones químicas o con el instrumental adecuado. Y esto viene porque las energías que manejan los que proclaman que tienen "poderes" son energías que no se pueden medir ni valorar de ninguna manera... que suelen desaparecer cuando son llevadas a condiciones de laboratorio, ante la presencia de ilusionistas o escépticos. Será que estos tienen una energía que anula a la otra  :Wink1:  . 

*pyro*, te propongo un ejercicio, intentar demostrar que un -algo no real o imaginario- no existe y verás que es muy complicado o imposible.

y te pongo el manido ejemplo de Carl Sagan.




> "En mi garaje vive un dragón que escupe fuego por la boca."
> 
> Supongamos (sigo el método de terapia de grupo del psicólogo Richard Franklin) que yo le hago a usted una aseveración como ésa. A lo mejor le gustaría comprobarlo, verlo usted mismo. A lo largo de los siglos ha habido innumerables historias de dragones, pero ninguna prueba real. ¡Qué oportunidad!
> 
> - Enséñemelo – me dice usted.
> 
> Yo le llevo a mi garaje. Usted mira y ve una escalera, latas de pintura vacías y un triciclo viejo, pero el dragón no está.
> 
> - ¿Dónde está el dragón? – me pregunta.
> ...





> La telekinesia se puede aprender, con gran meditacion y concentracion se puede lograr, pero no esperes para hacer un truco lo bastante grande de inmediato, cada uno tiene una capacidad, la cual uno debe buscar y hacer eso de ella. Hay muchos mas de lo que uno puede ver.


Tu y yo, *pyro*, sabemos que esto es falso, los libros de lo paranormal estan lleno de estas frases vacias ... todo ese rollito de que todos tenemos esos poderes y que solo nos falta desarrollarlos ...etc . Menos libros y más demostraciones en condiciones controladas para evitar el fraude. 




> Yo digo que si existe......es como que alguien me diga que la telepatia,ni la premonicion tampoco existen.......solo por el simple hecho que ninguno de nosotros estemos capacitados para esto no quiere decir que no existe.....les doy una pista....recuerden que el cerebro humano no lo llegamos a usar ni siquiera un 15%......y si chequean los estudios cientificos de los tiempos pasados podran darse cuenta que no todo es una farsa como muchos dicen. 
> El cerebro humano es muy poderoso...y ni siquiera la persona mas inteligente del mundo podra a haber llegado a usarlo mas de un 25%.....


Otro mito de lo paranormal, y científicamente es falso. Ya hasta las cifras van cambiando antes era que solo era el 10% y ya llegamos hasta el 25%. Para saber si utilizamos un 100% o un 25% de nuestra capacidad se debería conocer perfectamente el cerebro, y esto aun esta muy lejos de suceder, y las evidencias hasta ahora demuestran que se usa toda la capacidad ... claro los libros de "potenciar tu mente" te venden mentiras junto a reglas de memorización, concentracion y algunas otras más que parece que mejoran tu capacidad pero lo que consiguen es optimizar tu capacidad y no ampliarla. 





> Yo personalmente creo que existe, de hecho unos amigos mios, que no tienen nada que ver con el mundillo magico, son capaces de adivinar en que objeto estas pensando solo con mirarte. 
> Saludos


Ya se ha dicho que hay muchos sitios que pagan mucho dinero por demostrarles que existen esos poderes. 

Claro, no se aceptan ilusionistas ya que dichos poderes han de ser reales  :Wink1:  . 




> Los que niegan es que no ven mas alla de la pared y no quieren indagar,son mentalistas que solo creen en los trucos de magia. *Preguntadselo a James Randi i Banachek a ver que pasó*.


¿Qué pasó? tengo curiosidad. 

y Ejem ... estamos en un foro de ilusionismo, todos sabemos que un ilusionista en las condiciones adecuadas puede hacer creer cualquier cosa sobre todo a gente que cree en todo esto de lo paranormal. 

Saludos.

----------


## magikko

Por que algo que no esta comprobado cientificamente, algo de lo cual no hay libros ni textos que abunden a detalle el proceso no puede existir? por que la tecnologia y el adelanto nos ponen en una posicion como santo tomas? yo en el tema no creo, pero tampoco digo que no exista, hay muchas cosas que no se pueden explicar, no se pueden describir y no por eso "no existen" talves exista, pero aun no se conoce el "por que".

hace 400 años pensar que una maquina de metal, que pazaria sobre los mares volando y que llevaria dentro a cientos de personas era suficiente sentencia para ser quemado.

y ahora?..siento que el tema se esta poniendo en algo parecido 

Uno puede creer en algo o no creen en ello y no debe ser criticado por ello, creer en los milagros me hace un engañado? ante los ojos cientificos el papa es un ciego? si yo digo que en 500 años las definiciones cambiaran y con la tecnologia nueva, la telepatia, viajes astrales y demas seran posibles, soy un profano?

Creo que no, y lo creo por que "que no halla sido demostrado no mata la posibilidad de que exista"

Unos creen en unas cosas, otros en otras, quien tiene razon? los dos, todo depende de el lugar  en que uno este parado,cada quien con sus razones y muy respetables todas, yo en el tema no creo, pero tampoco puedo asegurar que no existe.

----------


## magikko

"Hay cosas que no se pueden ver. El amor, lo puedes ver?.. la felicidad?.. "

"Todo lo que dices se puede medir o valorar ya sea a través de reacciones químicas o con el instrumental adecuado"

Conclusión:"Amor, Pasión, felicidad"= Endorfinas y enzimas

Que tristes se ven las cosas cuando uno les quita el lado humano... pero al fin y al cabo la tristeza es un proceso enzimatico..

----------


## Goreneko

Lo es. Y no hay procesos enzimáticos que muevan objetos. Entonces tampoco serían 'fuerzas extrañas', sino química y física, que es lo que se ha venido aplicando a la 'telekinesia' hasta ahora.

Si existe, ¿por qué nadie lo ha demostrado? Copérnico, quiso demostrar su descubrimiento heliocentrista, y no se lo permitieron. Ahora no quemamos a la gente; de hecho, necesitamos cosas así, nuevas. ¿De qué tienen miedo?¿A qué esperan todos esos charlatanes para demostrarnos la telekinesia?

----------


## sam'o'gut

Creer, lo que se dice creer, efectivamente cada uno es libre de creer lo que quiera. Otra cosa es afirmar que algo existe o que hay indicios de que existe. Propongo un pequeño experimento a todas aquellas personas que afirman que es tipo de poderes (o facultades) son reales. Dejando de lado estudios y teorías  … vayamos a los hechos: ¿para vosotros existe o ha existido alguna persona con algún tipo de facultad paranormal en los últimos (pongamos) 100 años? ¿Quién es esta persona?.

----------


## magikko

"Quizás uno de los casos más impresionantes es el de Nina Kulagina, bajo la atenta vigilancia de físicos, médicos y periodistas, Kulagina -con su cabeza llena de electrodos para controlar las ondas cerebrales- fue capaz de realizar increibles fenómenos de psicoquenesis tras unos minutos de concentración. Desde mover y levitar objetos introducidos en una campana de cristal, hasta hacer girar a gran velocidad la aguja de una brújula, provocar quemazón en el cuello de un voluntario o interrumpir los latidos de corazón de una rana. Sus aciertos ESP también fueron sorprendentes. Tras las agotadoras pruebas, a las que siempre se sometió sin oponerse lo más mínimo, su fatiga era bien palpable. Su corazón alcanzaba nada menos que 240 pulsaciones por minuto y llegaba a perder hasta dos kilos de peso por sesión, además de apreciarse cambios en el campo electrostático cercano a su cuerpo. Mantuvo sus facultades psi hasta su muerte, acaecida en abril de 1990. Sin la menor duda, Nina Kulagina ha sido la sensitiva más estudiada de todos los tiempos (por 40 científicos, entre ellos dos premios Nobel) y la que ha obtenido mejores resultados al verificarse científicamente sus poderes"

Aun con todo esto, dudo, por que yo me inclino al pensamiento logico, me he dado cuenta que los casos estudiados no son de personas que se paran en un escenario y que utilizan sus "poderes" con fines de lucro, tampoco buscan fama, charlatanes?? hay por miles y esos jamas demostraran nada en toda su vida. mi punto es que no creo pero tampoco niego.

 "la mente es una red de conecciones de transmicion de impusos electricos que pueden ser medidos, una intenza actividad mental donde la actividad electrica fuera mayor a la normal podria crear variaciones en campos magneticos como fenomeno en  todo conductor de corriente, siendo ello la posible causa de que la brujula se mueva"

Hasta cierto punto podria tener un poco de logica, pero la verdad yo no se mucho de eso

----------


## Goreneko

Falta la fuente de la página. Puede ser una página de soporte para charlatanes, con casos científicos demostrados pero de los que no existe ninguna prueba. 
En españa, hay una revista que se llama Más Allá, que habla de este tipos de cosas misteriosas y paranormales. Se narran muchísimos experimentos, e incluso participa el pretigioso Jiménez del Oso. Y al final hay una sección de anuncios donde se ponen tarotistas y demás engañabobos.

----------


## pujoman

> participa el pretigioso Jiménez del Oso.


eheem, que en paz descanse.

creo que se ha ido 1 poco el tema.
en fin segun tengo entendido, Banachek realizo el famoso efecto de Pk touches bajo la atenta mirada de james Randi y lo engaño!!, Rand le quiso dar el millon de dolares pero banachek desisitio, dijo que era 1 juego.Creo que ahora trabajan juntos si se necesitan

Si no recuerdo mal esa es la breve historia, si hay algo erroneo que em corrijan.

saludos

----------


## Goreneko

Bueno, participaba. Esas revistas me las compraba con 14 o 15 añitos, que fue cuando me picaba lo de los OVNIS y Egipto xD

No sabía eso de Banachek! Pero me parece un mentalista muy original.
Digo yo: al igual que hay magos que se alían con tahúres... ¿no habrá mentalistas que se alíen con gente que se dedica a 'estas cosas'?

----------


## pujoman

Corinda al igual que Houdini, tenian "amigos" mediums con los cuales se comunicaban con el mas alla, y hacian comunicaciones telepatas en salas diferentes. Si que se pueden aliar. 
Una vez fui a la radio y me presentaron como ilusionista mentalista(efectivamente xd) y estaba en esa sala un Fisico....Tenia que haber venido ese mismo dia una tarotista y una medium..no vinieron(mala alienacion con los astros segun ellas) en teoria eramos Fisico y yo, contra ellas dos. Evidentemente y por goleada Ganamos(ni se presentaron) pero a demas explique algunas tecnicas usadas por ellas sobre cool reading y psicologia de los gestos.

Por eso queria ingresar a la SEIP, para poder dar fe de lo que se hace no es fraude.

saludos

----------


## pyro

> ¿para vosotros existe o ha existido alguna persona con algún tipo de facultad paranormal en los últimos (pongamos) 100 años? ¿Quién es esta persona?.


no hay que avanzar tantos años para encontrar personas paranormales. Un hecho, comprobado por varias personas, cientificos, biologos, quimicos, que un niña de quizas unos 15 años, que es de pelicula, la niña "tiene" vision de rayos-x, varias personas la consultan, ya que, segun la niña, asegura poder bajo la ropa, piel, huesos, organos, todo lo que se le ocurra. Con esta capacidad a salvado vidas humanas. Los cientificos que tenia alguna enfermedad la consultaron, sorprendentemente la niña vio el problema sin ni siquiera, conocerlos.
La niña vive en rusia y fue ducumentalisado por nat geo.

 Ademas, el poder si todos lo aprendiera, de seguro que se utilizaria para el mal. Pronto quizas , en unos siglos mas la pelicula x-men pueda ser una realidad.

----------


## Goreneko

Vale. Y las fuentes?

----------


## Asmodeo

> en fin segun tengo entendido, Banachek realizo el famoso efecto de Pk touches bajo la atenta mirada de james Randi y lo engaño!!, Rand le quiso dar el millon de dolares pero banachek desisitio, dijo que era 1 juego.Creo que ahora trabajan juntos si se necesitan
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal esa es la breve historia, si hay algo erroneo que em corrijan.
> 
> saludos


Creo que no debe ser correcto del todo ya que ambos se conocian de mucho antes y cada uno sabe quien es quien. Randi, ideó el proyecto Alfa, para demostrar que los científicos no estaban cualificados para analizar el fenomeno PSI debido a que no estaban preparados para la argucias de los embaucadores de lo paranormal.

*El proyecto Alfa*



> Un experimento provee evidencia de Percepción Extra Sensorial (PES) solo si los resultados no pueden ser explicados en términos de Percepción Sensorial Ordinaria (PSO). Desafortunadamente, los científicos no son particularmente adeptos en determinar cuando un resultado puede ser debido a PSO porque no están entrenados en el arte del engaño. Sin embargo, los magos profesionales sí lo están. Como resultado, los parapsicólogos harían bien en hacer uso de su experiencia. El Proyecto Alfa, concebido por James (el Sorprendente) Randi, provee una demostración dramática de la necesidad de magos en los laboratorios Psi.
> 
> En el Proyecto Alfa, dos jóvenes magos, Steve Shaw y Michael Edwards, con la asesoría de Randi, fueron a los Laboratorios McDonnell para la Investigación Psíquica en la Universidad de Washington en St. Louis, Missouri, en los Estados Unidos. El laboratorio McDonnell fue probablemente el laboratorio psíquico mejor fundado en el mundo; fue creado con la donación de $50 mil dólares de James McDonnell, ejecutivo del consejo de la Corporación de Aeronaves McDonnell-Douglas.
> 
> Shaw y Edwards convencieron fácilmente al equipo de investigadores en el Laboratorio McDonnell que ellos tenían genuinos poderes psíquicos. Fueron probados por el laboratorio durante un periodo de tres años. Rara vez fallaron en lograr proezas "psíquicas". El metal fue doblado "paranormalmente", se leyeron mentes, se adivinaron misteriosamente los contenidos de sobres sellados, quemaron fusibles sellados en contenedores protectivos, y "psíquicamente" aparecieron imágenes misteriosas en película dentro de cámaras... Randi reporta en detalle sobre las sencillas formas en que se llevaron a cabo estos engaños.
> 
> Antes que Shaw y Edwards comenzaran a ser probados en el Laboratorio McDonnell, Randi escribió al director, el Dr. Peter Phillips, un profesor de física en la Universidad de Washington. Randi detallaba el tipo de controles que el laboratorio debería utilizar para protegerse contra la prestidigitación y otros trucos de ese tipo. También ofreció ir al laboratorio, pagando él mismo sus propios gastos y sin el conocimiento público, para asistir en la preparación de experimentos "a prueba de trucos". La oferta de Randi fue rechazada y su consejo ignorado. Los controles que fueron puestos sobre Shaw y Edwards fueron totalmente inadecuados para prevenir el uso de sus trucos. Incluso cuando las videocintas de sus hazañas mostraban con bastante claridad cómo se habían hecho los trucos, el entusiasmado equipo del laboratorio falló en darse cuenta. (Terence Hines, Pseudoscience and the Paranormal (Buffalo: Prometheus Books, 1988, pags. 93-94).
> 
> Shick, Jr. y Vaughn, How to Think about Weird Things, Mayfield Publishing Company, 1998, pag, 189.
> ...


Un poco mas detallado en Ingles: http://www.skepdic.com/projectalpha.html

En este proyecto participo un jovencisimo Steve Shaw (19 años) más conocido actualmente por Banachek. Por ello me parece raro lo que cuentas, *pujoman* , pero bueno, si tienes más info. sobre ello no dejes de postearlo.

Houdini luchó contra el fraude de lo paranormal en su intento de contactar con su madre y su mujer. 

Copypaste de http://www.el-esceptico.org/n7/siglo.htm



> *Harry Houdini*. El mago y escapista más conocido del mundo es también el cazafantasmas más famoso del siglo XX. Houdini utilizaba sus conocimientos de mago para revelar los secretos de fenómenos de feria tales como El español de vista de rayos X, El hombre maravilla de Egipto y una multitud de médiums que ofrecía materializaciones y otros engaños de sesión espiritista. Houdini desafió a los médiums a actuar bajo condiciones controladas y ofreció diversas recompensas a la demostración de auténticos fenómenos psíquicos, incluyendo 10.000 dólares como parte de un premio de la revista Scientific American. Sus esfuerzos -incluyendo sus libros A magician among the spirits y Miracle mongers and their methods- hicieron que el devoto espiritista sir Arthur Conan Doyle rompiera con su amistad. Después de la prematura muerte de Houdini en Halloween de 1926, su mujer Bess intentó contactar con su espíritu a través de médiums, buscando un mensaje preestablecido. Se hace homenaje a la vida de Houdini en innumerables películas, libros y otros lugares, incluyendo sesiones anuales en Halloween


Todo este mundo de lo paranormal es bastante difuso, que no evoluciona y sigue igual desde Matusalen ... ¿porque será? :twisted: . Y ya para terminar los científicos aplaudirían con las orejas si pudieran encontrar energías desconocidas y esto lo digo por el argumento falso ese de que los científicos no quieren estudiar los fenomenos psi (menudo complot universal).

Saludos.

----------


## magikko

No se de que se trate, por que no leí el documento, para los que piensan que si, puede serles interesante,yo solo lo busqué por curiosidad

Teleportation Physics Study (telekinesis) 
AIR FORCE RESEARCH LABORATORY. AIR FORCE MATERIEL COMMAND. EDWARDS AIR FORCE BASE CA 93524-7048. 
APPROVED FOR PUBLIC RELEASE; DISTRIBUTION UNLIMITED. 
Eric W. Davis. Warp Drive Metrics. 4849 San Rafael Ave. Las Vegas, NV 89120 August 2004. Special Report

----------


## magikko

Ah! que lo mio es la cartomagia y este tema ya me dejo picado! pues vean, sea verdad o sea mentira, yo pondria esto como final de mi rutina (perdon si me salgo de el tema pero me parece muy curioso) trataré de buscar si hay explicación y la pongo en el area secreta,no se pero ami me gustó mucho


P.D.: Perdon por salirme de el tema


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhGX0U0kzI

----------


## Goreneko

Sólo una pequeña muestra: el juego de la princesa, y mil posts agasajando al tío de cómo lo puede hacer: que si la elección del ojo, que si lectura retinal...

http://sprott.physics.wisc.edu/Pickover/esp.html

Y el tío encima se echa flores!!

----------


## pujoman

> Ah! que lo mio es la cartomagia y este tema ya me dejo picado! pues vean, sea verdad o sea mentira, yo pondria esto como final de mi rutina (perdon si me salgo de el tema pero me parece muy curioso) trataré de buscar si hay explicación y la pongo en el area secreta,no se pero ami me gustó mucho
> 
> 
> P.D.: Perdon por salirme de el tema
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhGX0U0kzI


emmmm, si quieres te digo el nombre comercial de este juego jaja, no se si eres tu o no el que lo hace pero des de luego que no me sorprende(bueno el efecto es sorprendente, pero al conocerlo y saber que asi no ganaras ni un dolar, pues no me sorprende jaja)

----------


## pujoman

error mio, indagando e encontrado mi error:

En 1979 Randi quien desde 1967 investigaba los fenómenos paranormales, se entera que la empresa Mc Donell Douglas entrego medio millon de dolares a la Universidad de Washington en Saint Louis para financiar la creación del MacLab , un laboratorio dedicado al estudio de los fenómenos PSI . Randi se ofrecio para colaborar y detectar trucos y nunca fue aceptado. El director de la comision el fisico Meter Phillips, recibio en sus oficinas a dos jóvenes de 17 y 18 años seleccionados entre 300 candidatos, eran capaces de doblar metales, romper relojes digitales, hacer mover un rotor bajo una cupula de cristal y mas. 
En 1981 el director del MacLab concluyo que Steven Shaw y Michael Edwards poseian genuinos poderes paranormales. 
En 1983 Randi realiza una conferencia de prensa en Manhattam auspiciada por la revista Discover, dando por finalizado el llamado proyecto ALFA al anunciar que los jóvenes eran sus discipulos. 
En 1988 en España se crea Alternativa Racional a las Pseudociencias ( ARP ) entre sus integrantes no hay ilusionistas. 
En 1990 se creo el Centro Argentino para la Investigación de la Pseudociencia ( CAIPR ) y en 1991 lanza el proyecto PSI y ofrece 10.000 dolares al primer vidente o sanador que este dispuesto a probar sus poderes paranormales en condiciones experimentales. 


banachek era discipulo de Randi.

saludos

----------


## ignoto

> Goreneko......ya esta cientificamente comprobado que el ser humano no usa ni la cuarta parte del cerebro.


Que yo sepa, se refiere a "al mismo tiempo".
Como es lógico, no se utilizan todas las neuronas a la vez.

Claro que si se omite la aclaración parece que tengamos la mayor parte del cerebro sin utilizar. Lo cual es totalmente falso.

----------


## ignoto

> Por que algo que no esta comprobado cientificamente, algo de lo cual no hay libros ni textos que abunden a detalle el proceso no puede existir? por que la tecnologia y el adelanto nos ponen en una posicion como santo tomas? yo en el tema no creo, pero tampoco digo que no exista, hay muchas cosas que no se pueden explicar, no se pueden describir y no por eso "no existen" talves exista, pero aun no se conoce el "por que".
> 
> hace 400 años pensar que una maquina de metal, que pazaria sobre los mares volando y que llevaria dentro a cientos de personas era suficiente sentencia para ser quemado.
> 
> y ahora?..siento que el tema se esta poniendo en algo parecido 
> 
> Uno puede creer en algo o no creen en ello y no debe ser criticado por ello, creer en los milagros me hace un engañado? ante los ojos cientificos el papa es un ciego? si yo digo que en 500 años las definiciones cambiaran y con la tecnologia nueva, la telepatia, viajes astrales y demas seran posibles, soy un profano?
> 
> Creo que no, y lo creo por que "que no halla sido demostrado no mata la posibilidad de que exista"
> ...


Me temo que esa concatenación de razonamientos no es válida porque, según ella, cualquier cosa cuya inexistencia no esté demostrada puede existir.
Lo sensato sería dar por demostrada la existencia de aquello que pueda probarse y dudar de la existencia de lo que no. Nunca al revés.

----------


## Pardo

> Goreneko......ya esta cientificamente comprobado que el ser humano no usa ni la cuarta parte del cerebro.


Aqui te equivocas... esta teoria ya esta desechada, pues esta demostrado que que usamos todo el cerebro, distintas partes para distintas cosas... y que la memoria, no solo reside en nuestro cerebro, sino que cada una de nuestras celulas, tiene mucha mas memoria de la que creemos... a raiz de eso existe la clonación, cada una de nuestras celulas,tiene memoria...

Pero queda mucha mas bonito decir que usamos un 10% de nuestro cerebro, pues asi excusamos la relidad de los fenomenos paranormales que todos nosotros (los magos) deberiamos saber claramente que no existen...

Salud!

----------


## ignoto

> ¿para vosotros existe o ha existido alguna persona con algún tipo de facultad paranormal en los últimos (pongamos) 100 años? ¿Quién es esta persona?.
> 			
> 		
> 
> no hay que avanzar tantos años para encontrar personas paranormales. Un hecho, comprobado por varias personas, cientificos, biologos, quimicos, que un niña de quizas unos 15 años, que es de pelicula, la niña "tiene" vision de rayos-x, varias personas la consultan, ya que, segun la niña, asegura poder bajo la ropa, piel, huesos, organos, todo lo que se le ocurra. Con esta capacidad a salvado vidas humanas. Los cientificos que tenia alguna enfermedad la consultaron, sorprendentemente la niña vio el problema sin ni siquiera, conocerlos.
> La niña vive en rusia y fue ducumentalisado por nat geo.
> 
>  Ademas, el poder si todos lo aprendiera, de seguro que se utilizaria para el mal. Pronto quizas , en unos siglos mas la pelicula x-men pueda ser una realidad.


Todos los datos rferidos a esa niña son imposibles de comprobar.

----------


## Pardo

[quote="ignoto"][quote="pyro"]


> Todos los datos rferidos a esa niña son imposibles de comprobar.


No solo son imposibles de comprobar, sino que se ha demostrado todo lo contrario, al hacer pruebas en situaciones de comprovación rigurosa, no ha conseguido nada... al igual que Uri Gueller y sus fallos cuando los materiales y cosas no son suyas...

----------


## ignoto

Lo que parece mentira es que unos magos, los especialistas del engaño, se crean las patrañas que cuentan cuatro desaprensivos.

----------


## Pardo

> Lo que parece mentira es que unos magos, los especialistas del engaño, se crean las patrañas que cuentan cuatro desaprensivos.


Yo me hago esta misma pregunta desde hace mucho, mucho tiempo... sabemos (o deberiamos saber si leieramos magia, no solo lo que vemos en TV) como se pueden hacer la mayoria de las cosas que cuentan...

----------


## pujoman

Leean "Fraudes Paranormales" de James Randi, explica cosas tan interesantes como el triangulo de las bermudas, levitaciones, doblamientos, visiones remotas y todas basados en la CSICOP (onde trabaje él)

saludos

----------


## magikko

Pujoman, yo no soy el del video y dije que no sabia nada de esto solo que por curiosidad me puse a buscar cosas y me topé con el y me parecio buen efecto, busqué y busqué y no me salió nada, jo jo jo si quiero, cual es el nombre comercial?

----------


## magikko

"...Me temo que esa concatenación de razonamientos no es válida porque, según ella, cualquier cosa cuya inexistencia no esté demostrada puede existir. 
Lo sensato sería dar por demostrada la existencia de aquello que pueda probarse y dudar de la existencia de lo que no. Nunca al revés..."

No estoy diciendo que sea verdad, no afirmo eso, ya dije que yo no creo en el tema, lo unico que digo que asi como dices "solo se puede dudar de su existencia" mas no afirmar que no existe, eso ha sido mi punto, que en este post hay personas que creen y que no creen, cada quien tendrá sus razones y pues el punto de vista de cada quien es respetable, nada mas.

----------


## pujoman

Magikko, busca "Paranormal, de Ted Lesley" ese es el efecto y sinceramnte usa el mismo papel, mismo tamaño y sabiendo el truco.. lo hace mal jajaj, se tendria que doblar 1 poco mas.... mira mi efecto es un poco mejor xdd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKAAwMOJtz4

este si que soy yo jeje

saludos

----------


## mr.magoo

Eso del cerebro me revienta cada vez que sale, ignoto la ha clavado. Si solo usamos el 10% del cerebro...y? 
Si usaramos el 100% queria decir que al recordar el partido de futbol de ayer estamos haciendo un calculo mental de varisas cifras, intentando recordar en que album salia esa cancion famosa, repasando mentalmente el tema 12 de historia para el examen de mañana y escuchando musica, ah y todo esto mientras leemos este foro.

Nadie puede usar el 100% del cerebro, y si lo hiciera no moveria objetos, sino que estaria tarumba!
Claro que el dato se malinterpreta millones de veces yo mismo lo hago mientras hago algo de mentalismo.

Por otra parte hay una frase que me encanta y por lo que veo no es solo una frase sino un puto axioma matematico, lo veo cada dia y hoy lo he visto mas en un supuesto foro (como dijo pardo) de expertos del engaño.

Axioma: A la gente le gusta creer. A todos.
Gracias.

Por cierto, voy a volver a un tema que abri hace tiempo: 
La ouija.
Si nadie ha podido demostrar el movimiento del objeto (copa o anillo) bajo prueba de laboratorio. Entonces que?
Siempre la mueve alguien conscientemente?, Creo que en el post que abri alguien me expuso algo  a cerca del efecto ideomotor peor no encontre mucho. Tambien se dice que es pura autosugestion... 
Me gustaria saber si algun cientifico serio ha escrito a cerca de este tema.

Tambien me gustaria que participase eidanyoson y nos contara con todo detalle esa misteriosa historia que le paso, porque que vuele un vaso en el aire y explote en mil pedazos... como que mucha autosugestion o efecto ideomotor no le veo   :Lol: . 
No en serio me gustaria que aportes mas datos que me dejaste intrigado en el ultimo post.

Un Saludo!!! Mr.magoo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Si usaramos el 100% queria decir que al recordar el partido de futbol de ayer estamos haciendo un calculo mental de varisas cifras, intentando recordar en que album salia esa cancion famosa, repasando mentalmente el tema 12 de historia para el examen de mañana y escuchando musica, ah y todo esto mientras leemos este foro.


¿Qué?  :?:  No he entendido nada ... y eso que yo soy de los que usa el 100%

----------


## pyro

la mente esta en constante evolucion, depende de cada persona de la forma en como la entrene... no creo que este al %100 ni tampoco a un %15. Existen muchas formas de entrenar la mente, solo falta descubrirlas, y no esperen a que les den metodos cientificos, porque solo es cuestion de espiritualidad... no tienes que sumar para hacer un viaje astral y menos hacer una ecuacion para meditar.

----------


## MrKhaki

Lo cual no te justifica las siguientes cosas:
- que no debas aprender a sumar
- que no sepas resolver ecuaciones

¡¡Cuanto daño ha hecho Platon en la historia!!

----------


## Manolo Talman

> la mente esta en constante evolucion, depende de cada persona de la forma en como la entrene... no creo que este al %100 ni tampoco a un %15. Existen muchas formas de entrenar la mente, solo falta descubrirlas, y no esperen a que les den metodos cientificos, porque solo es cuestion de espiritualidad... no tienes que sumar para hacer un viaje astral y menos hacer una ecuacion para meditar.


y yo que pensaba que esto era un foro de magos... 
insisto, bendita inocencia...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> ¿Qué?  :?:  No he entendido nada ... y eso que yo soy de los que usa el 100%


Siempre estas pensando en sexo  :117:  no me extraña k se te desarrolle tanto el cerebo y puedas llegar a usar el 100% de él.

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por pyro
> 
> la mente esta en constante evolucion, depende de cada persona de la forma en como la entrene... no creo que este al %100 ni tampoco a un %15. Existen muchas formas de entrenar la mente, solo falta descubrirlas, y no esperen a que les den metodos cientificos, porque solo es cuestion de espiritualidad... no tienes que sumar para hacer un viaje astral y menos hacer una ecuacion para meditar.
> 
> 
> y yo que pensaba que esto era un foro de magos... 
> insisto, bendita inocencia...


A mí me suena a Dianética y Cienciología.

----------


## eidanyoson

En 1000 pedazos no, sólo fueron 5 pedazos.

 De todas maneras no pienso contar mucho más sobre mi "época esotérica", bastante tengo con que me llamen loco haciendo vida normal, como para ver qué me llaman si cuento muchas otras cosas.

 Además, como dice Zarkov, suena a sectarismo total, y estoy totalmente en contra de eso.

 (no pienso casarme y dar de regalo un peine y un gato  :twisted: )

----------


## Goreneko

Demagogia y mentiras

----------


## Mistico

De la telequinesia se habló "recientemente" en el programa cuarto milenio, si tienes la posibilidad de volver a verlo, hazlo porque las investigaciones que mostraron daban resultados contundentes: No existe hasta la fecha nadie que haya demostrado la telequinesia.
Saludos :)

----------


## ico

Es impresionante que discutais sobre la existencia o no de la telequinesia :shock: 

Solo depende del grado de ignorancia de uno: el que quiera creer que crea y el que no...felicidades!


Un saludo

----------


## conejo de chistera

Pues bien, aunque llegue tarde dare mi opinion jejeje y lo digo sin animo de ofender a nadie pero me parece mas sencillo creer en que la mente de una persona puede realizar cosas fuera de su cuerpo como seria la telekinesia a que una gran deidad amorfa controla y dirige el mundo... Los estudios cientificos tampoco han demostrado la existencia de dios y mira la de creyentes que hay. Ademas yo e probado experimentos de telekinesia y si me funcionaron, esto lo dejo como un comentario y lo dejo pasar...
En fin, el creer en extraterrestres no es descabellado pero creer en telekinesis si?

Suerte!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Esto es sólo por meter cizaña, no es un pensamiento mío:

 Todo el mundo cree en las matemáticas, y de paso en lo que se sostiene o fundamente en ellas, como la astronomía, la física, la arquitectura, etc, etc.
 y lo más gracioso es que las matemáticas son la mayor mentira de la especie humana. Se inventaron sus teorías porque cuadraban con el momento o situción requerida, es decir, nos encontramos con una piedra en el camino, pues en vez de ver como al sorteamos se limitaron a pensar que no existía.
 Sin embargo, no le digas a nadie esto porque te tacha de loco (al no ser que sea matemático que lo sabe y mira para otro lado). Pero di que crees en Dios, o en los extaterestres, o en fuerzas paranormales o cosas de esas y ya eres un bicho raro.
 En realidad, son tan indemostrables o demostrables como las matemáticas en sí mismas.

 No me extraña que las casas se caigan con 4 gotas.  8-)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno eidan,

Sé un poco de lo que hablas, pues me gustan bastante las matemáticas, aunque se muy muy muy poco.

Las matemáticas al estar basadas en axiomas, están autolimitadas. Sí, es así de crudo y contundente. No se pueden resolver todos los problemas numéricos con las matemáticas. Es un poco difícil de entender, así que voy a explicarlo con un “ejemplo”.

Un axioma requiere unas condiciones de “contorno”, unas reglas. Así que no todos juegan. Voy con el ejemplo:

Todos los colores van del blanco al negro. Además están formados por tres colores primarios: cian, magenta y amarillo (pigmentos) o rojo, verde y azul (luz).

Además se puede “demostrar” pues cualquier color es “fabricable” en función de las proporciones de la mezcla.

Lo que “nadie” nos había dicho es que la luz visible esta formada por un rango de longitudes de onda que van del 380 al 780 nm.

Por debajo están los Ultra Violeta, y por encima los Infra Rojos. ¿Qué tienen color? Hasta hace unos años todo el mundo te diría que no. Pero ya existen cámaras que graban en UV o IR. Con las matemáticas pasa algo parecido.

¿Qué tiene que ver esto con la telekinesia? ¿OVNIS? ¿fantasmas y otros seres de mal vivir? Ni idea.

El caso, que yo estudié química por saber “cómo” eran las cosas, y veo que todo son modelos matemáticos para ajustar la “realidad”, y el 99.999% tienen simplificaciones … Con lo que veo que en realidad sigo sin saber nada.

¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Que al igual que John Lennon ya no creo en nada.

PD: Perdón por el rollazo.

----------


## Pardo

Me parece increible que se siga con este tema....

salud!

----------


## maxren

> Iniciado por Luiggy
> 
> Goreneko......ya esta cientificamente comprobado que el ser humano no usa ni la cuarta parte del cerebro.
> 
> 
> Que yo sepa, se refiere a "al mismo tiempo".
> Como es lógico, no se utilizan todas las neuronas a la vez.
> Claro que si se omite la aclaración parece que tengamos la mayor parte del cerebro sin utilizar. Lo cual es totalmente falso.


A veces asombra la de gente que no usa ni siquiera una décima parte. Solo hay que dar una ojeada a los periodicos de vez en cuando para ver que los hay muy borricos.

saludos a todos

----------


## drd00m

¿Por que?

----------


## Coyotecordoba

> dedicando solo una semana de practica ya se pueden obtener resultados y lo digo por experiencia propia, hagan la prueba
> claro que no muevo autos con la mente, ni siquiera una carta, pero estoy seguro que entrenando mucho mas tiempo se pueden conseguir mejores resultados


Y q mueves exactamente?a q esperas para hacerte rico?
PD No vale soplarle al lapiz q eso esta ya muy visto  :Wink1:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Pues yo telekineticamente muevo, no solo objeto livianos, sinó que muevo tambien objetos pesados. Incluso en los días claros, desde donde trabajo, al pie del Tibidabo, muevo barcos de gran tonelaje que están anclados en el puerto de Barcelona. Incluso algún día he ayudado a descargarlos.
Ahun teniendo estos magníficos poderes, renuncio a ponerlos a prueba ante la ciencia, y paso de cobrar fortunas ofrecidas como recompensa. Paso por que se trata de un don divino, y por lo tanto si lo someto a los ojos de la ciencia resulta que no funciona. Y si delante hay gente que no cree en mis poderes, pues desaparecen sin mas.
Me da igual quien lo ponga en duda. Es así, no me importa lo que diga la ciencia. Podría dedicarme a hacer obras humanitarias, o cosas mas sencillas como ayudar a reducir gasto energético (descarga de grandes buques) reduciendo así las emanaciones de CO2 a la atmosfera y contribuyendo a reducir el efecto invernadero en nuetro planeta. Pero en lugar de hacer todo esto, me dedicaré a usar mi don como entretenimiento, como distracción, y para entretener a pequeños grupos a los que cobraré entrada.

----------


## RAIMONS

Hola ,sobr e la telekinesia,os tengo que decir que antes de verlo personalmente,no creia en ello,era esceptico.como mentalista,he realizado varios ejercicios de telekinesia,pero como persona,lo intente e intente y no hubo resultado. hasta...........

que vi la exhibicion que hicieron unos monjes budistas en el garraf(templo) y digo que conociendo las leyes y trucos que ejercemos,vi personalmente y encima estuve al lado de ellos,que con su concentarcion,movieron objetos de madera,como sillas ,hierros,lanzas ,cuchillos ,piedras normales traidas por cualquier espectador y hojas ,flores, en estado absoluto de concentracion mental. desde entonces,creo un poco más. pensad lo que querais,pero no estaba solo,habia más de 100 personas en el salon y de trucos,nada de nada.no habian los tipicos h....... y etc etc. encima,dos budistas con solo dos dedos,levantaron a una persona de  80 kilos en una silla. como digo es mi experiencia personal.pensad lo que querais,es una opinion mas. un saludo.

----------


## Dogma

Raimons, que tu no sepas el truco no quiere decir que el truco no existe.

Una de las tonterías que mas he oido en este hilo es la de que el ser humano solo usa el 10% de su cerebro. Perdonad que me ria, es por eso que si una bala te atraviesa el cerebro tienes un 90% de posibilidades de no sufrir daños ¿verdad?.
Esa tontería del 10% nunca ha sido dicha por un científico, curiosamente los que la repiten siempre son los videntes y similares, diciendo que es lo que los científicos dicen. 

De todas formas, esto es un foro de magia seria, se supone, y no creo que este sea el sitio adecuado para tratarlo.

----------

